# Utah Fishing groups



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

For hunting you've got SFW, RMEF, MDF, NWTF, etc., are there any fishing groups such as these that actually make a difference here in our state and are geared towards fishing?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trout Unlimited (TU) for one.

The Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited chapter is an example. This Wyoming TU chapter works on a variety of stream improvement projects on the Bear River Drainage in Wyoming and Utah. The work the group has done re-establishing native Bonneville Cutthroat back into the Bear River Drainage has been recognized nationally.

We also support numerous kids fishing events in Utah and Wyoming.

The relationship the UBRTU has with the Wyoming Game and Fish Department and the local landowners is something to be proud of.

TU lobbies state and federal governments for riparian improvements, stream access issues, minimum flow standards, fishing stocking, and other conservation efforts.

There are 7 Utah TU chapters and another chapter close in Baker NV. Utah's TU mission statement is to preserve, protect, and restore coldwater fisheries.
see: http://www.tuutah.org/

Here's a list of some of the most recent Utah TU projects:
http://www.tuutah.org/projects.htm


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

TU locally- good- Nationally not so fond


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You also have Rocky Mountain Anglers, Southern Utah Bass Federation (and other local BASS chapters), and several utah based fly fishing clubs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I like TU also, but IMO there is *no* organization similar to the listed hunting groups that has the same clout at the statewide level, especially politcally. The USAC is close, but it is basically focused on one issue only right now, as it should.

A few ideas have been tried in the past, without success. Fishermen are too diverse or possibly, apathetic.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, when it comes to fishing regulations, I would say TU has a ton of clout. Look at how closely they work with Utah's Blue Ribbon Council and what regulations have come about because of that work...

...also, just an FYI, but Utah's BASS Federation groups and the RMAC have had significant impacts on regulations regarding bass waters and Yuba. If you look at the Yuba management plan, for example, a lot of the walleye and perch focus is a result of RMACs work and representation at the Yuba management committee meetings.


----------



## ColdWaterCoord (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

There is one organization that has been working behind the scenes for sometime now to promote fishing related recreation at the Wildlife Board and political levels. It is the Utah Angler's Coalition. The UAC is comprised of representatives from the major sportsmen's organizations as well as others such as commercial guides and sporting goods stores. The Coalition meets monthly and has been effective in guiding some regulation proposals through the process as well as championing efforts like the warmwater hatchery (currently proposed in the governor's budget), and funding for the work at the Lee Kay tiger musky facility.

Paul Birdsey
Coldwater Sportfish Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Actually, when it comes to fishing regulations, I would say TU has a ton of clout. Look at how closely they work with Utah's Blue Ribbon Council and what regulations have come about because of that work...


This is a good point, however, I would give the credit to the Blue Ribbon Council *itself *for those changes (of which a TU rep is only a small part). The Blue Ribbon Council has been outstanding in positively changing fishing here. As TU itself will tell you, they are more focused on conservation issues and less on regulatory and access concerns. TU did come through nicely with the recent instream flow bill, so there is no doubt about their positive influence in the conservation realm.

The bass federation has done nice things for bass, (thanks, George S.) and RM anglers for walleye, but as far as representing anglers of the state beyond their niche groups, I would maintain that they are tiny compared to their hunting counterparts. The UAC has done good things too, but has struggled to get involvement beyond the few contributors for some time. As a refresher, One UAC person "spoke" for them during the HB187 stream access battle, sort of repping the "average angler" with Rep. Ferry, and it didn't go over too well with the rest of the folks fighting for stream access. I guess I haven't seen that this group has enlarged to a point that it has changed yet, but the concept certainly is good.


----------

